
Statement on Police Activity on the Road to Black Rock City - tedkalaw
https://journal.burningman.org/2018/08/news/official-announcements/statement-on-police-activity-on-the-road-to-brc/
======
siruncledrew
Sounds like the BIA is hunting for drug charges($). People know about the
elephant in the room: there's going to be a lot of drugs at Burning Man. For
police, it's like a fisherman watching a fish migration happen in front of
them.

~~~
FireBeyond
One of the comments on the article had me searching for irony. "Do the cops
think burners are using illicit substances?"

Probably? Because many are?

NOTE - this doesn't advocate for pre-emptive search and seizure in anyway, but
trying to claim Burning Man is entirely "straight edge" with a straight face
is ... implausible.

~~~
nulagrithom
I couldn't find that comment, but it sounds a lot like this one:

> And do they really think lots burners use opiates?

Opiates vs "illicit substances". I don't think they were arguing that Burning
Man is straight edge, just that there isn't a large _opiate_ presence
specifically (which wouldn't surprise me).

~~~
FireBeyond
Good point, I stand corrected, on the specifics of opiates.

------
floatingatoll
The error here is assuming that BIA cares at all about Burning Man, which it
likely does not. Burning Man is simply a high-traffic road where traffic stops
cannot be avoided, permitting them to search every vehicle without contest.

This reeks of a deal where BIA offered a bribe in exchange for permission to
perform traffic stops and searches from the local police, and they’re
confident they can execute a full set of searches on a captive audience before
a judge lays out an order requiring the bribe (and accompanying contract) to
be divulged.

------
jancsika
> The Burning Man organization does not condone any illegal activity.

Equally true: Verizon offers an unlimited wifi plan for $37.99.

------
nasredin
Jeff Sessions and or Ryan Zinke are not Burning Man type guys.

